
The Rasterbator 1.2 - creates rasterized versions of images - free - grrow
http://www.makeahistory.com/index.php/free-stuff/214-the-rasterbator-12-creates-rasterized-versions-of-images-free-
======
fragmede
The same guy has a online tool for this as well:
<http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/wizard.gas>

~~~
Groxx
hah, my A+ certification class used that when I was in high school. Our
teacher was leaving (we blame ourselves, hehe) for warmer climates. He was
fun, so we blew up a big picture of him and stuck it on the wall on his last
day.

The best part: one of the other students said, "Hey Mr. O! We rasterbated your
picture!" and he just froze and _staaared_ for a few seconds. Then he saw the
picture.

Side note: I have clicked that "Click Here" TKEP button _soooo_ many times.
Class was kinda boring.

------
morphir
personally I use Posterazor [1] which does not have mono/.net dependencies.
Its a small app which support both OSX, Windows and Linux. I used it for an rc
air-plane design, making a 1:1 scaled print. Worked great!

[1][http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=download...](http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=download&lang=english)

------
warfangle
Cool tool. Back in college, I had a photo of a shinto temple blown up to 11' x
8' taped on my wall.

I'll tell ya, though, putting that thing together was a pain..

------
idm
Funny name, but completely wrong.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasterisation>

Rasterization or Rasterisation is the task of taking an image described in a
vector graphics format (shapes) and converting it into a raster image (pixels
or dots) for output on a video display or printer, or for storage in a bitmap
file format.

~~~
teilo
In the printing industry, it is also a synonym for "ripping", and can apply to
images as well as vector files. For example, if you have a contone image,
whether RGB or CMYK, that data is going to be converted to a set of line
screens, often expressed as 1-bit TIFFs, and then burned directly to plates.
This process is also sometimes called rasterization, because not just the
vectors/fonts, but also the bitmap images are getting converted to a line-
screen equivalent.

------
hackermom
fun tool. but the guy seems to have misunderstood what rasterization means -
the images already are rasterized images. blowing up images like this to span
several a4 sheets is already doable in exactly 3 operations in
photoshop/pixelmator/gimp etc. since before the dinosaurs died, but fun
nonetheless.

